# Looking for artists for my new zine, leashed magazine



## LeashedMagazine (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking for artists for my zine, coming out later this year,  it is focused on artwork and literacy containing bondage and bdsm and involving all kinds of creatures; from feral dragons, to foxes, to bats, toexotic like sharks, eels, and avians. This is, of course, paid work, and there is a certain skill requierment, of course, but feel free to apply by noting http://www.furaffinity.net/user/leashedmagazine/ and we'll have a look at it as soon as well can. 

Thanks for taking a look, and hope to see some great art!


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2013)

Hmmmmm interesting. What is your pay limit?


----------



## LeashedMagazine (Jun 13, 2013)

I really should write this down, I'm sorry, the pay limit is $100 -$120 per page,


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 14, 2013)

Are they just full spread images or comic pages that you're looking for?


----------



## LeashedMagazine (Jun 14, 2013)

Just full spread images, the zine is just 20 pages right now so not much room for many things, hehe.


----------



## Teal (Jun 14, 2013)

Is it work for hire?


----------



## LeashedMagazine (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes, if being paid by commission monthly counts as that,


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 14, 2013)

I think what they mean is, are you paid every month, "here's what I need you to draw", or is it "hey, I'm choosing you to draw X this month"?


----------



## LeashedMagazine (Jun 14, 2013)

The former,  you are paid every month, or every other month, depending on if your rotation or not.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 14, 2013)

LeashedMagazine said:


> The former,  you are paid every month, or every other month, depending on if your rotation or not.



I think one of the questions they wanted clarified is that you're obviously paying for the work - but for work for hire - does that mean those working for you retain the copyrights of their image or would you end up owning the copyright?


----------



## LeashedMagazine (Jun 14, 2013)

Kinda mix, we're going with, you get to keep the distribution rights to the image, but, you agree not to post or sell that art tell 3 months afters the art appears in the zine, after that you can do what you want with the art,


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 14, 2013)

Ah, that sounds reasonable. Is there a site for this magazine?


----------



## LeashedMagazine (Jun 14, 2013)

Just the FA linked at the top and a sofurry.com profile as well,


----------



## Reiner55 (Jul 22, 2013)

hi im interested to draw for ya,check my gallery https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/costin55/ my price per page starts from 40$ contact me for further detailes!!!


----------



## Charrio (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd be willing, like to know more tho.
Do you have a page here at FA?


----------

